# Core i3 vs C2D T6600



## regielya

I found two laptops for the same price, only real measurable difference between them is the processor, one has the Core i3 2.13Ghz while the other one has the T6600 processor. Which one is more powerful ?? (Photoshop and Matlab wise)

thank you.

edit: and while I'm asking, I found a great deal on a 13.3" SU4100 notebook, how will that processor handle some once-a-week CS4 and MatLab light uses ??


----------



## CrayonMuncher

id probably say the core i3 as newer acrhcietechture and on die gpu, plus the 32 nm process will give you a better battery life with probably better performance than the t6600 plus it has hyper threading support basically meaning 2 pysucal cores but the computer will act as if it had 4 logical cores


----------



## maroon1

Core i3 is much faster. No doubt


----------



## regielya

Thanks fellas!!

Well, I guess I'm about to order my brand new laptop tonight.. One question left, what am I gonna compromise on.. Performance or Portability??

my two options (daily sales - both under 500$) are:

1) *ACER ASPIRE AS5740-551*

Core i3-330M
4GB DDR3 1066Mhz
15.6" (1366 x 768 resolution)
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD
320GB 5400RPM Serial ATA
up to 4hrs battery life

2) *HP Pavilion DM3-1044nr*

Intel Pentium SU4100 @ 1.3GHz
4 GB DDR3 1066 MHz
13.3" 1366x768 LED
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
320GB 7200RPM Serial ATA
up to 10hrs battery life

So actually:

The HP is: Half the thickness and height, has a more than double battery life, a faster hard drive (7200rpm) and a LED smaller screen while the Acer is much more powerful with the new Core i3 processor and a bigger screen.
Price difference is 50$. (Acer is the more expensive one)

The laptop main uses are:

I guess most of the time it's gonna stay in my room building my affiliate marketing project and connect it to my 1080p 42" screen. I'm gonna take it to my studying and type all documents inside of it and also use MatLab, both at the campus and at home. once every two weeks I'm gonna use some basic photoshop work on it, editing my DSLR photos. That's about it I guess. what would you take, and how would the SU4100 handle some basic photoshop and MatLab usage and constant HD streaming to my big monitor ??

thanks alot guys, I hope to get a answer till tonight so I won't miss out the sales


----------



## CrayonMuncher

battery life is better in the hp but since you will be using it for editing dslr images and outputting to 1080p, assuming you may want use hd video, you would probably encounter a problem with the hp and you would notice a good performance gain from the acer, this would also be relevent for the future allowing you to use better improved versions of your programs which will more than likely work better on the i3 than the pentium
i would go for the acer


----------



## regielya

Hmm, won't the HP run 1080p smoothly ???

And most of the time im gonna use the laptop for internet, documents and movies, not sure i want to sacrifice that amount of portability for just a little use of CS4 and MatLab.. but if the SU4100 can't run them at all, then i'll surely go for the Acer.. question is whether it can run it (along with 1080p SMOOTHLY) or not..


----------



## CrayonMuncher

1080p is gpu as well as cpu limited you would have a better chance of mulittasking whilst view hd on the acer, although it lloks like the pentium would still be good i cant seem to find the acer on the internet the only acer with that model number comes up with a radeon card inside and not the intel gma, if this is so i would go for the acer
i would personally go for the acer as i dont want my choice of portabilty to hinder me in using more advanced applications in the future 
this is probably to late, so which one did you get btw


----------



## regielya

The sales are still on.. I'm still trying to decide..

Well, I do not need to multitask whilst 1080p HD playing. and they both come with the same Intel 4500 chip.. is this chip capable of playing 1080p smoothly ?

Well, if you'll tell me that the HP (SU4100, 4GB DDR3, 4500M) is capable of SMOOTHLY playing full HD, then I think I'll take it..

Thanks


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Yeah it will be fine been doing some reading on the pentium and comparing it with laptops that have the same exact same spec ive read that this processor and the intel gma handles hd very well
it will handle hd very well and probably be able to handle multitasking at the same time 
the intel hd4500 is quoted as being able to play
'full 1080p high-definition video playback, including Blu-ray disc movies'
so you will have no problem
i like the more power the acer offers, but i think by the sounds of it the hp would be the best one for you and it should meet all your needs and probably surpass them 
(i also like the led screen on the hp)


----------



## regielya

I've heard it has a horrendous touchpad :O

Hmmm , you sound  like you know what you're talking about, but are you sure it would play 1080p without stuttering and some basic and light photoshop and MatLab uses ?

and what about its battery life ?? HP says 10hours.. I've heard of people who could only reach 4-7hours :O


----------



## CrayonMuncher

there stating 10 hours max it will depend on how you use it and im sure that hp has said 10 hours because of the way they they test it, for example if your using word processing it would probably last 10 hours but using video battery time will decrease screen brightness and wifi on will also decrease times. but the reviews do say battery life isnt that good
as for 1080 it will play smoothly
if you look here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8&cm_re=Pentium_SU4100-_-34-115-668-_-Product

i couldnt find a review on dm3 with the pentium (although all the others will play hd fine)
i found a laptop with the exact same specs and the reviewer states clearly that 1080p plays fine the reviews on the other laptops are here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfM7RZfHWpA&feature=related


----------



## regielya

Hmm ok thank you.. any idea how some basic photoshop CS4 would run on this machine ??

and the horrible touchpad everyone mentions, did HP release any fix to that ???

Thank you


----------



## CrayonMuncher

not so sure about the touchpad will keep looking but ill post this now as it may influence ur decision
i cannot guarenntee cs4 will work well min specs are 1.8 ghz from what i read it will run but prob be choppy/slow
what is ur budget btw since i know what your after i can see if i can find any other deals got a whole day at work 2moro so i can spend the whole day looking 

ps sorry i didnt post about cs4 before was to caught up talking about hd
matlab should work fine btw


----------



## CrayonMuncher

for touchpad issue's i assume you mean it being unresponsive or the multi touch or both, check this it may help

http://tech.michaelerb.net/video/vi...eze-and-unresponsive-after-waking-from-sleep/

looks like you can change settings in windows or hp released a bios update that is meant to fix the issues


----------



## regielya

Thank you very much brother !!! I appreciate it !!

Well, main use is gonna be internet and documents (Afiilaite Marketing stuff), gonna connect it to my 1080p Toshiba Regza once a week I guess, and do some basic CS4 and MatLab..

I need it to cost less than 500$ (tax included)...  

Thanks alot


----------



## CrayonMuncher

all of these laptops will handle evrything you need and they will handle it well, for example you can watch hd use cs4 and matlab probabaly at the same time, none of them include intel graphics and all have radeon graphics, i given you a couple of options as im not sure what style of laptop you would like, plus the one i recommended is slightly out of your budget, all the ones listed will work perfectly for your needs
the one i recommend is 40 usd outside your budget, i found it cheaper but then had to add on tax , this one i think includes the tax and also has free shipping, also has the best cpu out of the bunch and a 14 ' screen to help with portability, has 3.5 hours of battery

http://www.costcentral.com/proddetail/Acer_Aspire_4540_1047/LXPFN02052/10978674/pricegrabber

these ones are in your price range but do have a lower battery life and shipping cost all of these include a 15.6' screen

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115654  battery life just over 2 hours $499.99

This is a gateway laptop wouldnt usually recommend but this is a good deal

http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529668332.php

battery life at almost 3 hours, 15.6' screen

this one is again $540.00 but is has 4 hours of battery life with a 14' screen, plus it looks good

http://www.amazon.com/Compaq-515-Wi...crosoft/dp/tech-data/B002SIMS0W/ref=de_a_smtd 




i dont live in the us so i hve never used these sites to order i know obviously that amazon and newegg are good i read some reviews about cost central saying its ok 
couldnt find any reviews on the gateway shop about deliverys


btw you are aware that to view a video in 1080p its needs to come from a 1080p source, for example, blu ray or hd videos downloaded from the playstation network run at around 7 GB, just hooking you computer up to your tv does not necessarily mean you are watching film in hd.


----------



## regielya

Thanks ALOT mate !!!

What advantages does the Athlon x2 have over the Intel C2D's ??

and regarding the HD, don't worry for that


----------



## CrayonMuncher

there is minimal difference in performance, and everything that works on a amd will work on a intel for example

Intel Core2 Duo T7300 @ 2.00GHz 
PC mark (higher is better): 1123	  
overall rank(lower is better):   332


AMD Athlon II Dual-Core M300 @ 2.00 Ghz (the cpu in the laptop i recommended)
PC mark (higher is better):1210	
overall rank(lower is better): 309

so as you see the amd and intel are very close the and you wont notice a difference in either, ,the amd in this particular benchmark is actually beating the intel.

source of information:

www.cpubenchmarks.net


----------



## regielya

Hmmm, I always thought the C2D is a much better solution for laptop performance/portability wise.. guess I was wrong..

is AMD Athlon X2 M300 the same as AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 QL-65 ??

tnx buddy

I found this one -
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=Es5Ekr9eEBk-c02STrvgCdQm8RH_PTv8Eg

edit: how come the T6600 performs better than its postdecessers ??

Intel Core2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz	1570	223
Intel Core2 Duo T6670 @ 2.20GHz	1430	251
Intel Core2 Duo T7100 @ 1.80GHz	968	388
Intel Core2 Duo T7200 @ 2.00GHz	1131	327
Intel Core2 Duo T7250 @ 2.00GHz	1103	341
Intel Core2 Duo T7300 @ 2.00GHz	1123	332
Intel Core2 Duo T7400 @ 2.16GHz	1231	301
Intel Core2 Duo T7500 @ 2.20GHz	1254	294
Intel Core2 Duo T7600 @ 2.33GHz	1308	279
Intel Core2 Duo T7700 @ 2.40GHz	1382	263
Intel Core2 Duo T7800 @ 2.60GHz	1494	237
Intel Core2 Duo T8100 @ 2.10GHz	1341	269
Intel Core2 Duo T8300 @ 2.40GHz	1499	235

edit2:

hmmm, after a bit of a research.. the details seem pretty wierd for me..

AMD Athlon II Dual-Core M300	1210	309
Intel Core2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz	1570	223
AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core QL-65	1082	349
Pentium Dual-Core T4400 @ 2.20GHz	1431	250

I always thought the C2D T6600 is FAR better than the T4400, and the performance difference between them seem pretty unnoticable according to this chart.. is that reliable ?


----------



## CrayonMuncher

yep it is reliable the T6600 and T4400 are based on the penryn core and have the same fsb resulting in simalar perfomance i found some info on both cores here and the only real deiiference being the extra l2 cache on th c2d meaning the pentium is cheaper, i found some more in depth bench marks that help prove there is only a small difference and in more detail.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html

the amd m300 now lags behind due to the lower clock rate and less cache

the m300 and QL-65 are different processor based on different cores and different manufacturing process

The other c2d, most noiciably the higher clocked ones, i agree should out perform but as the website takes averages of tests performed and if some of tests performed are better on one cpu than another it means the average comes to the above and the difference between the 
T7800 @ 2.60GHz and the Intel Core2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz 1570 
is small if you look at the pcmark score not the rank, i do however beleive that part of the 
c2d testing is confusing, especially as the t7800 is on the merom core.
more detailed scores of these cpus are on the above website.
As for the the laptop you found that one definalty looks nice i would say go for it as the higher clock speed and better cache will be a benefit thats a good find

these scores are correct and backed up by the other websiste

AMD Athlon II Dual-Core M300 1210 309
Intel Core2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz 1570 223
AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core QL-65 1082 349
Pentium Dual-Core T4400 @ 2.20GHz 1431 250


----------



## regielya

Thank you very much, you are very helpful and informative !! 

It's funny that the T4400 is better than most of the C2D's 0_o

Ive asked the seller at Fry's Electronics in Dallas : "Could a T4400 do the trick for me if I need a laptop for photoshop, matlab and some full hd?" and he answered: "That would be borderline.. You should probably get a C2D". that's why I find it wierd..


----------



## CrayonMuncher

your welcome for the help
idk about electronic/pc shops in the states but in england they are awful and very rarely know what their talking about and overcharge for their services check this thread and see the outrage staples caused on CF
http://www.computerforum.com/168441-whats-deal-staples-repair-centers.html

T4400  would be fine for what you need especially if combined with a radeon or nvidia card


----------



## regielya

How is the Nvidia 8200M solution ?? I've heard its even worse than the 4500MHD :O

What's the minimal GPU I need in order to run 1080p movies FLAWLESSLY ?? (with one of the four CPU's we have mentioned before)

the MSI's Radeon HD 4330 might be too powerful for my needs (so I can save some more money choosing another card)...


----------



## CrayonMuncher

either the 4500mhd or 8200m will decode hd flawlessly with no problem, it is always better to use an nivdia/ati chip in the laptop because although intel has come a long way they still lag behind performance wise to nividia and ati


----------



## regielya

Won't the "HD quality" look the same on both 4500MHD and Nvidia/Ati cards?? I thought its 1 or 0, either it works or not. (unlike games where you can put some filters and increase resolution and stuff..)

So, will I sense image quality differences in HD playing between the 4500MHD and a Radeon 4330 ???


----------



## CrayonMuncher

hd quality will not be compromised as long the source file is good quality and the computer can handle playing it smoothly the quality will not be degraded.
hd video will be fine but if you want play any modern games with any quality you will run into trouble with the 4500mhd


----------



## regielya

Only game I'm gonna be playing is .. Twister with my girlfriend. 

I guess 4500MHD will be just fine for me...

Thank you very much man =]


----------



## Drenlin

innercx said:


> these scores are correct and backed up by the other websiste
> 
> AMD Athlon II Dual-Core M300 *1210* 309
> Intel Core2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz *1570* 223
> AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core QL-65 *1082* 349
> Pentium Dual-Core T4400 @ 2.20GHz *1431* 250


These scores used passmark right?

Might be worth noting that the i3 scored 2059


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Drenlin said:


> These scores used passmark right?
> 
> Might be worth noting that the i3 scored 2059



they are using passmark but the i3 is ranked at 145 at least 100 places higher than cpu's ive mentioned

to the op your welcome for the help but just to let you know i am leaving the country tonight and wont be able to answer any further questions until at least friday.
but it sounds like you've made a choice so i hope you enjoy your new laptop!!!


----------



## Drenlin

^ I know it is...I just thought it might be relevant since he was considering it.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Drenlin said:


> ^ I know it is...I just thought it might be relevant since he was considering it.



oh sorry i see


----------



## Brained

*Help me Out too!!*

Hey all

I'm stuck with a similiar dilemma here. Have to run MATLab and other stuff that's atleast as heavy. I'm getting:

Dell 14:
2.1 GHz C2D (t something series) 
512 MB ATI Mobiltiy Radeon 4330
2 GB DDR2

Dell15:
2.13 GHz Ci3 330M 
2 GB DDR3
But without a GPU

I'm also mildly into gaming and stuff and I know a 4330 picks up Call of Duty 6 up pretty slick...

But then Intel has this "dedicated GPU" thing running?

Which One should I go for?


----------

